# 1962 Ford Thunderbird color questions for AMT/R2 kit



## Rotwang (May 25, 2011)

Just picked up the R2 '62 Ford Thunderbird kit from Hobby Lobby using their 40% off coupon ($12.00). Probably go stock on this one. I'm looking for a color chart showing Willow Green. It's kind of chartreuse. What mfr. makes an equivalent color for kits? Airbrush or rattle, either one. Also the color option for the interior lists Willow green as well. Anyone have a picture showing this the interior option? Man, I love green! Thanks.


----------



## 71 Charger 500 (Jan 27, 2011)

Ford Paint Chips: http://paintref.com/cgi-bin/colorcodedisplay.cgi?manuf=Ford&year=1962 From what I'm seeing, the Willow Green you asked about is a 1957 color.


----------



## Rotwang (May 25, 2011)

It's also listed in the instructions as being available as an option in 1962. I wonder if they might be wrong.


----------



## 71 Charger 500 (Jan 27, 2011)

After I posted that reply, I went and looked in my '62 Bird kit and noticed that it had that color listed on the front of the instruction sheet. I did a quick Google and didn't find anything as far as a picture of a 62 Bird in Willow Green goes but hey, it's your model, paint it whatever color you want to!

Do you have a friendly Ford dealer nearby? Visit the parts counter and ask to see a paint chip book. I'm sure they would help you out, I know the dealer in my little town would. I actually went to school with the guy that runs the parts department at our local dealer.

Mo


----------



## Rotwang (May 25, 2011)

Yeah, I googled Ford and Willow Green, and just came up with '50's Tbirds in that color. I would like to paint it period-correct. Or, I could frawg out and do something like this:


----------



## Rotwang (May 25, 2011)

Pretty sure AMT/RT loused up their color call out in the instructions. The color I'm going to go for is "Silver Moss" or "Scotch Green" which according to Fords' own color chart is M1454.The different names are used for different vehicle models.


----------



## scottnkat (May 11, 2006)

I have that kit myself. I was going to see if I could modify the trim to make it a '61 instead and make a pace car out of it. I'll be enjoying watching your thread to see how this all goes together.


----------



## Rotwang (May 25, 2011)

Anybody ever buy paint from Model Car World Automotive Finishes? They sell Silver Moss Green that I'm looking for. Kinda pricey with shipping, but looks like they're pretty righteous.


----------



## scottnkat (May 11, 2006)

sorry, man - never bought from them before, but I have heard good things about them.


----------

